# WFT-E7



## Birger.Niss (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi learned friends,
I recently bought the WFT-E7 to use with my 5DIII. I'm an old man, so lying down in the dirt to get a special angle is not really an option. I therefore thought that I could use the WFTServer mode to do a remote shooting via a browser.
My setup is as follows: I use my iPhone as a hotspot and connect the WFT-E7 to it's network. Then I use the browser on the iPhone to do the remote shooting, but it's virtually useless. In live view there's no autofocus, and doing the manual focus is no good on the very low resolution browser image.
I have now experimented with pairing the WFT-E7 EOS Utility with the EOS Utility on a laptop, again using my iPhone as hotspot, and that works like a dream, but I would hate to drag along a laptop together with the rest of my gear. 
I guess I could buy a Windows 8 tablet and install the EOS Utility and pairing software on that, but I wonder if I could use an iPad instead. 
So the question for you all: Do you know if EOS Utility *AND* the WFT pairing software is available for the iPad, and have any of you experience with such a setup?
Happy easter to you all
Birger


----------



## FreKli (Jun 26, 2014)

I ended up using ShutterSnitch. 
Works OK. Nothing professional over the sollution but I let my customers in on it. 
The way to go is sending jpg´s to the Pad and keeping the Raw´s on the memory card. All for the speed of transmitting. On a 4 hour work period I probably restart or reconnect the setup between 2-10 times. 
Why do I do it? Because my USB port broke for the second time and a used WFT was half the price of the service cost...

Knowing this, you can deside to put in about a days work to understand the setup and knowing you´ll be sweating with your customers if their in a hurry. You will also start to regret you spend the money buying a thing that the producer (Canon) don´t give a sh about. For 7 years of use I realized that Mac users have about no attention from Canon´s programming department. When business turns to my favor I´m going Hasselblad (or in your case Capture One.) Workflow is everything! Canon focuses on journalism, guys like me simply are not on their schedule.

Good luck. 
Mail me for setup questions. I´ll get you though.


----------



## winglet (Jul 2, 2014)

I apologize that this does not answer your specific question, and I realize that you have spent good money on the WFT-E7.

But could I humbly suggest this product - the CamRanger - for what you are saying you wish to do?

http://camranger.com/features/

Basically it would allow you to do exactly what you have described: give you wireless Liveview, full remote camera control in either manual or autofocus, and image previews as they are taken. You could use either an Android or iOS device, or laptop. I use my iPad. One trick is to set your camera to shoot RAW+JPG so that only jpeg's get sent to the iPad, makes for much more speedy previews but you still have the RAWS on the card for editing.

I do not work for this company, nor own any of their stock - I do use this setup all the time for macro and portrait work and find it to be nearly ideal for its intended purpose. 

Just wanted to pass it along as a suggestion!


----------

